# Is Cebu Safe?



## bcadventurers (Sep 17, 2012)

I am considering moving to Cebu. Is there anyone living there who can tell me how safe it is, which communities to look for a furnished apartment or house to rent. I am hoping to find something near or on the beach.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Cheers,
Ricci


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

bcadventurers said:


> I am considering moving to Cebu. Is there anyone living there who can tell me how safe it is, which communities to look for a furnished apartment or house to rent. I am hoping to find something near or on the beach.
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> ...


Well, "safe" is a somewhat a subjective term, and what may appear safe to one person, might seem completely unacceptable to someone else. Cebu has changed a lot over the past few years, and many areas that used to seem pleasant and safe, are now over crowded and somewhat unpleasant. However, the Lahug area of Cebu City is still very nice, and they are building many new high rises in and around Lahug. There is also an area next to Lahug, known as Beverly Hills, but it seems to be a Chinese only area. You might also consider looking at Talisay, which is about five miles south of Cebu City. It seems that the city planning is a little better in Talisay (it is a newer town) they have nice wide roads, and all the traffic lights are working whenever I pass through there. There are also many smaller communities as you continue to head south away from Cebu City. I would not recommend any place on Mactan Island (just across the bridge from Cebu City) as the local infrastructure hasn't kept up with recent population growth, and there are no noise ordinances, so people often have all night karaoke parties, at full volume, in Lapu Lapu City.


----------



## bcadventurers (Sep 17, 2012)

Maxx62 said:


> Well, "safe" is a somewhat a subjective term, and what may appear safe to one person, might seem completely unacceptable to someone else. Cebu has changed a lot over the past few years, and many areas that used to seem pleasant and safe, are now over crowded and somewhat unpleasant. However, the Lahug area of Cebu City is still very nice, and they are building many new high rises in and around Lahug. There is also an area next to Lahug, known as Beverly Hills, but it seems to be a Chinese only area. You might also consider looking at Talisay, which is about five miles south of Cebu City. It seems that the city planning is a little better in Talisay (it is a newer town) they have nice wide roads, and all the traffic lights are working whenever I pass through there. There are also many smaller communities as you continue to head south away from Cebu City. I would not recommend any place on Mactan Island (just across the bridge from Cebu City) as the local infrastructure hasn't kept up with recent population growth, and there are no noise ordinances, so people often have all night karaoke parties, at full volume, in Lapu Lapu City.


Thank you Maxx62 for the information. I am currently living in Mexico and the area I am in now is all night karaoke and fireworks pretty much every night. I am wanting a quiet, calm peaceful existance so I am moving this next month to a quieter town. I am hoping to come to Cebu in two to three months and will want a quiet area to live. 

How long have you lived there? Perhaps we can meet for coffee or a drink when I get there.

Cheers,


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bcadventurers said:


> Thank you Maxx62 for the information. I am currently living in Mexico and the area I am in now is all night karaoke and fireworks pretty much every night. I am wanting a quiet, calm peaceful existance so I am moving this next month to a quieter town. I am hoping to come to Cebu in two to three months and will want a quiet area to live.
> 
> How long have you lived there? Perhaps we can meet for coffee or a drink when I get there.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi BC,

Most areas in the Philippines (including Cebu) are or can have the same noise issues you are facing there. Gets bad sometimes as it's just in the culture. Also going to or attempting to use the law is to no avail.
The one place I know of that is quiet and peaceful and where laws are truly enforced is Subic Bay, the old US Navy base here on Luzon island, North of Manila. Personally I would take the trip to Cebu and look around the island but not make a commitment until you come North and see Subic. Almost without a doubt, you would be glad you did and end up dropping anchor in Subic permanently.

Will add a photo of Subic here also..


Jet Lag


----------



## bcadventurers (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you Jet Lag. I appreciate that info. I will definitely check out Subic while there. Is that where you are living?


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Maxx62 said:


> Well, "safe" is a somewhat a subjective term, and what may appear safe to one person, might seem completely unacceptable to someone else.


Very true, used to have a favorite bar in a rough part of Chicago my buddies wouldn't step foot in but I thought was the greatest lol

bcadventurers,
I've been to Mexico, it's (fun) chaos to me like the PI, you should get along well if used to that environment I think, good training ground for the PI lol


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bcadventurers said:


> Thank you Jet Lag. I appreciate that info. I will definitely check out Subic while there. Is that where you are living?


Hi Again,

No, we are living about one hour from Subic but have worked and spent much time on SBMA - Subic Bay base. Good part there is that power outages are very few. Internet and all needed services are there and work well. Even the water on the base is safe to drink, unlike the rest of the nation.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

As has been mentioned, the entire Mactan Island can get very obnoxiously noisy at times. Talisay seems to be where quite a few people live and commute to Cebu to work. There are also quite a few smaller communities to the north. I found Compostella, Liloan and Danao to be very likeable areas. I particularly liked Danao, but that is just what I liked and may not be likeable to someone else. That being said, when we do locate back to the ROP, we will locate somewhere close to the Iloilo area on Panay Island as that seems to be the best all around for us. These suggestions are just more for you to think about as everybody's likes, dislikes, comfort levels and such are different.

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Forgot to mention that is has been a few years since I spent time in the Cebu area, so don't know what it is like at present. Also to note, there are quite a few expats in Dumaguete and Bocolod on ****** Island.

Fred


----------



## bcadventurers (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for the info...I will research these areas. I am looking forward to coming there...a new adventure for me.


----------

